# Free Bottle Instrument - New Looped Version



## Bo Clausen (Apr 12, 2007)

Edit: 
I've made a new Looped version of the Bottles. 
Also some small ajustments and some new Scary Presets. 
You'll find them here:

http://www.savefile.com/projects/808477321


I have a little gift to you all here at VI-Control.

And thanks to Nils for the help with a little fixing script :D - here it is:

http://savefile.com/projects/808477321

This Instrument is made with 15 different bottles.
Each bottle has its own natural pitch (no tuning with water/wine/bear).
The fine tuning of each sample is done in the Sampler.

I've made a Halion3 and Kontakt2 version. ( .fxp and .nki + open .wav files )

There is 6 different blow articulations:
1. Sustain
2. Tongue Sustain
3. Staccato ( 3 x ALT/RoundRobin )
4. Tongue Staccato ( 4 x ALT/RoundRobin )
5. Overblow Long
6. Overblow Short
There's also a spoon hitting the bottles called Metal Hit ( 3 x ALT/RoundRobin )

There is a .fxp program for each articulation.

However - I've made a Instrument that use all the blow articulations, called Bo's Big Bottles.

It works like this:

The Staccato samples is used as attack and morph into the Sustain samples. 
Also the ModWheel is crossfading between Staccato/Tongue Staccato attack.
You can adjust the volume of the Staccato/Tongue Staccato attack using Quick/Midi Controllers.

When you turn PitchWheel a little up you add Overblow and all the way up it's only Overblow you'll hear.
The Overblow also use the ModWheel to crossfade between Long/Short Overblow.
You can adjust the volume of the Overblow using Quick/Midi Control.

Quick Control/KeySwitch is switching between Sustain and Tongue Sustain.

So all in all a very flexible and lively instrument.

Hope you like it.

Best regards
Bo Clausen


----------



## kotori (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Hi Bo,
I like the name Bo's Big Bottles.  
Thanks a lot for sharing. I'll try this bottle instrument. It seems very flexible by your description.

Cheers,
Nils


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

8)


----------



## kotori (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Wow, this is a great lib Bo. I especially like the Scary Bottles which are really cool!
Great work and thanks again for sharing it with us. o=< 

Hälsningar,
Nils


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Thanks Bo! 

Cheers

R


----------



## Blackster (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Many thanks for that, Bo !!!


----------



## Thonex (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Hi Bo,

I DLed it and will listen to them this morning. 

Thanks so much for all your hard work on this... I'm sure they will come in very handy!!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## Rob Elliott (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Thanks also from me. This is really quite good. Just the kind of thing to giving so many types of cues just the right facelift. Thanks again for sharing with this community.

Rob


----------



## Thonex (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Darn!!!! :( 

It was done on the latest version of K2... and I'm still in K2.1 and I don't want to upgrade since Nickie confirmed that K2.2 requires SP2 to be installed on the computer to work correctly... and My DAW is still SP1.

No worries though... when I get a moment I'll map all the samples with Redmatica Keymap. Thanks Bo for doing a thorough job naming all the pitches correctly and everything. It will make the Key mapping very easy.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*



Thonex @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Darn!!!! :(
> 
> It was done on the latest version of K2... and I'm still in K2.1 and I don't want to upgrade since Nickie confirmed that K2.2 requires SP2 to be installed on the computer to work correctly... and My DAW is still SP1.



What's wrong with K2.2 and SP1? 



Thanks Bo! o-[][]-o


----------



## Fernando Warez (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

OK, i found it 2 threads below! ...it's K2.2.1 that needs SP2.



> K2.2.1 system requirements:
> 
> Quote:
> Windows systems must have Service Pack 2 installed
> ...




So i guess I'm OK with K2.2 then! o=< ..But i wonder why SP2 would be required anyway? :?


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Hey everybody

I'm so happy that you like the Bottles :D 

If one of you some day use it in a song/tune please let me know, I'll be very glad to hear how you used it. :mrgreen: 

@ Thonex
I've made a little test file for you - I used ESC to convert Kontakt to Kontakt.
Maybe this works for you :?: 
Please let me know, and if yes, I'll do the MW - PW - CC - and Script mappings, 'cause this is not converted I see.
Here it is: http://www.savefile.com/files/639639

Best regards
Bo


----------



## Thonex (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*



Bo Clausen @ Sat Apr 14 said:


> @ Thonex
> I've made a little test file for you - I used ESC to convert Kontakt to Kontakt.
> Maybe this works for you :?:
> Please let me know, and if yes, I'll do the MW - PW - CC - and Script mappings, 'cause this is not converted I see.
> ...



Hi Bo,

Thanks so much. I'll give it a try later to day or tomorrow. What's ESC? Or do you mean ESX?

Thanks again my friend.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Hi Bo,

Yes... your conversion worked!!!! :D 

I just loaded it on to my laptop (which has no keyboard attached and is mainly used for scripting when the kids are asleep  ) so I wasn't able to really "test-drive" the patches, but I know they loaded with Key switches.

Thanks again. So yes.... please send me the script & mappings and whatnot :D 

Cheers again,

T


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*

Hey Thonex
Here you have the files.
You have to do a little work yourself, but I've added Help/Pictures and Scripts files - so i hope you get the picture/feeling -
Or else - let me know, and I'll try to help.

Best regards
Bo

Oh the link: http://www.savefile.com/files/642687


----------



## Bo Clausen (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*



Thonex @ Sun Apr 15 said:


> What's ESC? Or do you mean ESX?



ESC = Extreme Sample Converter


----------



## Thonex (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*



Bo Clausen @ Sun Apr 15 said:


> Hey Thonex
> Here you have the files.
> You have to do a little work yourself, but I've added Help/Pictures and Scripts files - so i hope you get the picture/feeling -
> Or else - let me know, and I'll try to help.
> ...



Thanks Bo.

Your really very kind to go through all this trouble. I will try to put it all together this week and will then post the K2.1 versions so others in my situation can enjoy it.

Cheers,

T


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: From me to you - Free Bottle Instrument*



Thonex @ Fri Apr 13 said:


> Darn!!!! :(
> 
> It was done on the latest version of K2... and I'm still in K2.1 and I don't want to upgrade since Nickie confirmed that K2.2 requires SP2 to be installed on the computer to work correctly... and My DAW is still SP1.
> 
> ...



Hey Bo, thanks for the bottles!!

T, I've just upgraded to SP2 and it was a breeze...
Everything works great so far =o


----------



## Bo Clausen (May 4, 2007)

Bump - for the new Looped Version :wink: 
See top first post.

Regards
Bo


----------



## Rodney Glenn (May 5, 2007)

Stort tack till Bo och Nils.  

Thanks

R


----------



## gs-dk (May 6, 2009)

:D Super!!!!! - very nice work! o=<


----------



## Bo Clausen (May 6, 2009)

Hej gs-dk

 

Glad you like it.

Hilsen
Bo


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 6, 2009)

Thanks Bo!!! Looking forward to using these...


----------



## bryla (May 6, 2009)

It downloads with 10kb/s :(


----------

